# Kutztown Bicycle Swap Meet.  August 12. 13. 14.



## Max (Jul 9, 2022)

Kutztown Bicycle swap meet. August 12. 13. 14. At kutztown campgrounds 1129 Saucony rd . kutztown pa 19530. 60 dollars for weekend and 35 for one day. Start's Friday morning 8 am and goes till Sunday at noon. Questions call Max at 484 201 3343 or texts thanks.  Hope you can make it out.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 26, 2022)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Max (Jul 26, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Looking forward to it!



Thanks


----------



## ddmrk (Jul 26, 2022)

Great show, Great people 😊😊


----------



## Max (Jul 26, 2022)

ddmrk said:


> Great show, Great people 😊😊



Thanks


----------



## catfish (Jul 26, 2022)

Great news!


----------



## kingsting (Aug 9, 2022)

The weather is starting to look really good for this one!


----------



## Max (Aug 9, 2022)

They say mid-80s no chance of rain and low humidity


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2022)

Of course we will need to see pics!


----------



## Tim s (Aug 9, 2022)

Cannot wait. I will have a Paramount and Sports Tourer and others to sell. Tim


----------



## Max (Aug 9, 2022)

Sounds like some very nice bikes


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 11, 2022)

That is within about 40 miles of my place here in Akron/ Ephrata, PA. But I cannot afford to go there. Not this year. Since I'm retired, I don't do too much driving anymore as my eyesight is starting to get a bit bad.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 13, 2022)

Another good show at Kutztown! Thanks Max!
Excellent facility, nice people, peaceful environment with plenty to do and lots of great bikes and parts!


----------



## Max (Aug 13, 2022)

Thanks for coming  I'm glad you enjoyed yourself will post as soon as we can for the next show coming up in the spring


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 13, 2022)

PICS !!!


----------



## Max (Aug 13, 2022)

2022 show


----------



## Max (Aug 13, 2022)

Silver king


----------



## Max (Aug 13, 2022)

2022 show


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice turn out.


----------



## newstreeter (Aug 13, 2022)

Couldn't have asked for a nicer day or a better group of people.  Thanks, Max.


----------



## ddmrk (Aug 13, 2022)

Another great show!!!! Great facility Great people 👍👍😊😊


----------



## Tim s (Aug 13, 2022)

Thanks Max it could not have been any better, great people, bikes and place. Tim S


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 15, 2022)

That is it for pictures? bummer


----------



## Max (Aug 15, 2022)

2022 show


----------



## Max (Aug 15, 2022)

2022 show


----------



## Max (Aug 15, 2022)

2022 show


----------



## Max (Aug 15, 2022)

I am sporting the new kutztown swap meet T-shirt.


----------



## kingsting (Aug 15, 2022)

Some random pix I found on my phone


----------



## kingsting (Aug 15, 2022)

Max said:


> 2022 show
> 
> View attachment 1680190




N.O.S. BCA freestyle bike from the mid to late 80's. It had some neat parts on it. It sold too. I saw a guy happily stuffing it in his car.


----------



## Max (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks for all the pictures


----------



## kingsting (Aug 15, 2022)

Max said:


> Thanks for all the pictures



I didn't see a lot of people taking pictures. It's such a big social event that most of them forgot.  😆


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 15, 2022)

Thank you for the pics


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Aug 16, 2022)

Chip took some pictures


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## 38Bike (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------

